# The Frantic Cats WIP



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

*The Frantic Cats Finished*

I have them assembled and primed, nothing is glued down yet.
I have a little more seam work to tweak.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Cool beans there!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Different. Very stylized type of figures.

Looking forward to seeing them painted.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Way cool man, I really dig that scene! These have caught my eye and I can't wait to see yours completed. I did a silly surfer a couple of years ago for my surfing son but want to do some more for myself in the future. Keep us updated as you work along.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Very cool to see someone else is building these. They have all these models on clearance for $8.00 a piece at a store here in B'more called Ollie's. It's a junk/bargain store. I just picked up this pair, and "Totally Fab" last weekend. I now have all 4 kits of the Frantics. As of right now, I have the "Frantic Banana" bongo player fully glued and primed and ready for painting this winter. He might actually be the kit I start after I finish MS Vampirella. My first Frantic!

What's really super cool (because I also collect toys) is that they also had little tiny versions of these in blister packs as solid plastic action figures. They're about 3 inches tall.
They also have lots more Weird-Ohs! Check 'em out:


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

rat salad said:


> Very cool to see someone else is building these. My first Frantic!


You're not alone. There a few people here who have built, or are building them. There were a few threads from late last Summer/early Fall here in the Modeling Forum from various builds. There was an incredible Frantics diorama, a couple Ho-Dads and a couple with the guy and girl on a surfboard ('Catching a Wave'?). The only poster I can think of offhand is Kit-Junkie, who did just a crazy cool job on one of the Ho-Dads (apologies to the others who escape memory), and uses a pic of it as his avatar. If you do a poster search, type in Kit-Junkie and all his posts will come up. That will also lead to the others. I have a 'Surf Bunny Catchin' Some Rays' on the bench, again. I've painted her a couple times, never really liked it and stripped her..... She's back in primer, so we'll see what happens this go 'round. I want to find a color scheme and graphic of some kind for her surfboard so it's not so plain jane, but can't come up with any decent ideas. I don't want labor intensive, just _something_.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Here's my Hot Dogger Hanin' Ten that I did a year and a half ago for my son who used to surf here at Cocoa Beach. Since he moved to Austin he hasn't surfed much and he just sold a couple of his long boards almost instantly on Craig's List last week. I would rather like to do the entire set someday but they are far down the list. I'd definitely buy any of them I could pick up for $10 or less on sale.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ginchy!


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Very nice, Bob.
Seems like an airbrush really helps these cartoony-style models out alot.


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

Hangin 10 looks great. The finish looks really good for the cartoon character and ,as mentioned above, the breaking wave looks very natural.
I have most of the Beatnik painted, the seams on the girl are a bit tougher to deal with.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

rat salad said:


> Very nice, Bob.
> Seems like an airbrush really helps these cartoony-style models out alot.


It's a matter of preference. I've seen some okay hand painted versions, too. 










I used brushed on craft acrylics, pastel chalk, dry brushing and washes for this one.

Looking forward to seeing yours finished, Stoney-VA! I think these silly kits are great!


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

Really Nice job on Hodad. Between you and Bob I have my work cut out for me. Yeah like these kits too. I have two other Frantics and three of the Silly Surfers. This is the first one that I have put together.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Bah! I'm a complete amateur. I just get lucky, once in a while. I'm sure your Frantics will be great!


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

*Finished these finally*

I had some time last night and finished these up.
The backdrop is a little cheesy, but it looks better than my couch.
I was inspired by Bob's Hot Dogger hanging Ten and clear coated these in gloss lacquer.

This is a fun kit to build,but the seams are not much fun to deal with.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

It looks great, Wow, I was referenced here too! LOL These kits were BMT (Before Modern Tooling). I had to do a huge amount of seam work on that surfer as those Hawk models were very bad fitting. Your ended up nicely though and I assume you managed to pretty much get rid of all the seams. I don't recall having any problems building the surfers I built when I was a kid in the 10-14 year old range. I just ignored seams back then and it didn't bother me! Does that make me anal retentive now???


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks Bob. The fit on these was fine it was just the gaps that were a problem.
:wave: I'm not sure that I am ready to start the other Hawk kits just yet. They may stay in the stash for a while. I'll get to them eventually.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice work - I like the gloss finish. I've done that on several of my Weirdo models too - kind of gives it that cartoony look.
Steve


----------



## Ricman (Mar 24, 2013)

Very nice work on the Frantic Cats (Hot Dogger and Hodad look great too!).
I grew up with these kits. Somehow my Frantic Cats as a kid never got built - imagine my surprise when my parents pulled it out still in box! I have it in my album on here.


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you Steve and Ricman for your kind compliments. :wave:


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Man, oh man, makes me wanna just crank up the tunes and dance!!! GREAT job on ALL the kits posted in this thread. I have ALL the Hawk/Testors kits and am totally inspired to get working on them! Thanks for posting!

Wayne


----------

